# Lower Splash shield damage 2002 ALMS :*(



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

So after getting my AC fixed again (new auxillary fuse box) the shop must have not fastened the belly pan bolts. They did a diagnosis and charged $120 to find out why my new AC system stopped working. I heard a scraping noise then banging over 80mph. Luckily I was near the VW dealer and stopped to find the shield was dragging.










I purchased a bolt set $.80 each bolt N90775001, N90359101 and Female part N10433701. I took it off and put it in the rear hatch. Then headed to the navy base hobby shop to fix it.




























Took about 3minutes then I decided to change the oil on the Panamera.










BTW Audi VW and Porsche use the same splash shield bolts. Store that in your mental databases  




























But not the same oil filters LOL










Then off with wifey to see the nats beat the mets... Again


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Am I missing something here


----------



## markpetersonii (Oct 24, 2011)

Duck Face.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't shave your mustache down like that, let it grow full under your nose. Looks weird


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to see your Panamera and your wife at the game. But you forgot the picture of your Rolex and big house. Oh well, slip it in your water temp sensor how-to.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Neb said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

180dan said:


> Glad to see your Panamera and your wife at the game. But you forgot the picture of your Rolex and big house. Oh well, slip it in your water temp sensor how-to.


LOL yes, Hublot though, isn't that what this is for? "Look at all my stuff on the internet, I'm posting pictures of my stuff"-Tom Green
Army strong HOOAH!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

ROFL!

Before I read anything, I thought to myself "Wow! He still has his lower splash shield?"

Bravo!


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

hermes350GT said:


> Don't shave your mustache down like that, let it grow full under your nose. Looks weird


All well and good, but perhaps there is a functional reason? Maybe he dives and likes his mask to actually make a decent seal? Hard to do with a full mustache.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> All well and good, but perhaps there is a functional reason? Maybe he dives and likes his mask to actually make a decent seal? Hard to do with a full mustache.


You gotta point lol


----------

